# How do upload new picture controls to my D300?



## STMel03 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was told there are optional Portrait and Landscape picture controls for my D300.. I have found them and downloaded them to my Mac.. But now I can't get them to load on my camera. Nor can I find any information on how I am suppose to do it. What I have tried.. Formated CF card -- Dragged file "D300_PT.NOP" and "D300_LS.NOP" onto card -- *in camera*- menu- Manage Picture Control- Load/save"which is highlighted"- Copy to camera - then it tells me No Picture Control file found on memory card. 

so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## photogincollege (Jul 27, 2009)

From what I just read, put the files in a folder named NIKON and then put the folder on the card, then try again.


----------



## STMel03 (Jul 28, 2009)

I finally got it to work... I did the same thing as last time, but for whatever reason it actually worked.. 

thank you for the reply though


----------

